# 12" X 12" X 18" Planted Viv



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll try to remember to bump it often to keep the pressure on you.:icon_evil


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Eek!

:icon_eek:


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

When you do this can you take some photos of you doing it. 

I am planning on doing the same on a 20 Long and would love some more insight on the process!

Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Termato said:


> When you do this can you take some photos of you doing it.
> 
> I am planning on doing the same on a 20 Long and would love some more insight on the process!
> 
> Thanks and Good Luck!


Yep I'll get some pictures.

The whole thing will be really simple. I'll just use some plants and probably a nice manzanita stump as a centerpiece.


----------



## Pugman (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's a pic of my 480 gallon viv for inspiration. It needs a trim and cleaning real bad. I keep some leuc's in there.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Pugman, do you have any details on that 480 terrarium built? I assume it's custom made. My future project might be a 6 footer for banded luecs.


----------



## Pugman (Jan 27, 2012)

ShortFin said:


> Pugman, do you have any details on that 480 terrarium built? I assume it's custom made. My future project might be a 6 footer for banded luecs.


No, I've had it for 8 or 9 years. I started to take pictures at the beginning but got lazy. it took several months to build. I estimated about 40 hours. The tank was so heavy I couldn't lay it on its back. So I had to prop up pieces of wood to glue them in. Ive moved it twice.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got the Forest Floor false bottom plate cut. This is a prototype plate, not the regular manufactured part, but this is the design that it will use.










Last night I was up late fixing the enclosure. It had one busted glass pane, but I got it put back together again.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is a great looking plate, good to hear you have the enclosure repaired, now you can get a start on making it a piece of art.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> I got the Forest Floor false bottom plate cut. This is a prototype plate, not the regular manufactured part, but this is the design that it will use.Last night I was up late fixing the enclosure. It had one busted glass pane, but I got it put back together again.


What is a Forest Floor?

Last portion of this thread has pictures of a beautiful vivarium. http://www.azaquaticplants.com/community/showthread.php?t=14668&page=13


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

2in10 said:


> That is a great looking plate, good to hear you have the enclosure repaired, now you can get a start on making it a piece of art.


Thanks! This Exo Terra is a small enclosure, but if I select the right plants and a nice piece of manzanita I should be able to put together an attractive planting



Crispino Ramos said:


> What is a Forest Floor?


Forest Floor Terrariums are a new(ish) kind of way to grow terrarium plants and design terrarium layouts and there is an explanation in this thread....

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge-introductions/156565-new-way-grow-terrarium-plants.html


----------



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

Watching this for sure. 

That plate looks like something I can make on our waterjet/cnc router table!  If I ever attempt one of these types of tanks, I would make one of those for sure!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

halffrozen said:


> Watching this for sure.
> 
> That plate looks like something I can make on our waterjet/cnc router table!  If I ever attempt one of these types of tanks, I would make one of those for sure!


I also have the kits here ready to go with two different models and more models on the way pretty soon. 

The shop that cuts them for us uses a CNC router. They cut some prototypes with their laser cutter which made nice burr-free edges, but the plastic melted a little bit. 

This is a fun way to manage the terrarium plants. In addition to the kit designs I am also trying to figure out the best kinds of plants to use and ways to design appealing terrarium layouts.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It's a tight fit under that plastic door frame, but I got the false bottom plate into the enclosure.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Do the gaps between those glass doors cause a substantial drop in humidity?


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

Very nice! This is quire inspiring. Makes me want to convert one of my tanks now hahaha.

Keep us updated!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Crispino Ramos said:


> Do the gaps between those glass doors cause a substantial drop in humidity?


Exo Terras come with screen tops, and a good deal of humidity escapes that way. People who keep dart frogs in Exo Terras usually retrofit them with tops that are more tightly sealed to maintain higher humidity. A bit of air does circulate through those gaps, but it is minor compared to the air flow through the screen top.



Termato said:


> Very nice! This is quire inspiring. Makes me want to convert one of my tanks now hahaha.
> 
> Keep us updated!


Just let me know if you might like to try one of these out. The 12" X 12" and 18" X 18" Exo Terras are usually easy to find and not too expensive and the same is true for 20 High and 30 X High fish tanks.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got back to work on this thing again in the middle of the night.










I liked the one in my 37G viv a lot and decided to make one of these manzanita features designed to hang from the top for this one too. 










I left the manzanita in my 37 bare, but I'm going to plant this one with mini orchids and ferns. I'll have to maintain very high humidity in the enclosure.


----------



## InannaMoon (Jun 3, 2012)

Really, REALLY stunning! I love nosing through these threads. So very inspiring!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

InannaMoon said:


> Really, REALLY stunning! I love nosing through these threads. So very inspiring!!


Thanks!

Here is the whole deal with the manzanita in the Exo.










I hope to plant it up and have more picture later today.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I attached long-fibre sphagnum moss to some of the manzanita branches. I will plant the mini orchids and ferns right onto the moss. I used 4 lb. fishing line and it took me a couple hours wrapping around and around and around.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the look with the moss on the manzanita.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks!

Here it is planted up.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, you really have flare for placement, nice job.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks I have more pictures here too I just need to process them and post them up.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

More pictures pretty soon here...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks great planted and I sure much better yet grown in.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll try to post some pictures of the whole setup planted I just need to web-process them.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

i wait for them


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have an 18 x 18 x 24 exo terra that just became vacant. 

Can't wait to see this Hydroophyte. :icon_smil


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Michiba54 said:


> I have an 18 x 18 x 24 exo terra that just became vacant.
> 
> Can't wait to see this Hydroophyte. :icon_smil


Do you have livestock ideas in mind?

Hey look here is the 18" X 18" Forest Floor kit design.










I closed down the sales thread that I had for that, but I can still offer deals for that kit for inquiries via TPT.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here it is in the Exo.










Now I need to plant into the bottom. I have some nice terrestrial ferns and other stuff to use in the bottom.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a pretty cool look. When I first saw it I thought to myself "That looks good, but it'd look even better if he turned it right side up (or upside down lol)". So I immediately flipped my laptop upside down... I was wrong. Looks better the way you have it. Good stuff.


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Do you have livestock ideas in mind?
> 
> Hey look here is the 18" X 18" Forest Floor kit design.
> 
> ...


It will probably stay empty for awhile, I am running out of space here. 

So I might see if my mom wants to grow orchids in it... not sure how that will work, but she isn't doing so well with them on the porch or office desk. lol


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here it is with the bottom planted and with leaf litter.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That looks fantastic, grown in it will be unbelievable


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

2in10 said:


> That looks fantastic, grown in it will be unbelievable


Thanks I don't want the plants on the bottom to grow up too much high, but the little epiphytic ferns can cover some more. I think I have them positioned well. I just need to remember to mist every day:flick:.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds like you will be trimming fairly often.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The more I ponder it the more I think I'll probably use some kind of smaller roach as the display animal in here. There are some pretty cool choices on the "Climbing Pet Roaches" page in the Roach Crossing online store...

http://www.roachcrossing.com/climbingpetroaches.htm

I already have a few _Gyna lurida_ "Yellow" nymphs. The problem with most roaches as display animals is that most of them just hide under things during the daytime, but the_ G. lurida_ are described as somewhat more active during the day. Here are my little nymphs. They have molted a number of times since I got them, but I still don't have any adults.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Very cool. Roaches!? Positive this will look fantastic filled in... including the unique fauna


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah roaches might be the best choice. It's not really the best setup for dart frogs--not enough to climb around on. Somebody suggested these things...

Bumble Bee Walking Toad - _Melanophryniscus stelzneri_

They are around here and there for sale, but around forty bucks each plus Express shipping so a bit costly.


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can't say I like the roaches, but the toads are cute :3


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It looks as though it's instead going to be a little group of *ghost mantis* (_Phyllocrania paradoxica_)...

Google: _Phyllocrania paradoxica_

I have a box of nymphs coming with a trade. I hope they will ship OK in this hot weather.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

These are too cool!!!! I had a photo but did want to spoil the suprise.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

150EH said:


> These are too cool!!!! I had a photo but did want to spoil the suprise.


Go ahead post it I don't care. Have you ever kept them yourself?

These ones that I'm getting are real small nymphs, so it's going to be a while before I have adults.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's another shot to show the terrestrial plants a little bit better. That is a _Costus woodsonii_ spiral ginger right in the middle with a couple of _Pilea grandifolia_ on the left. I am trying to figure out what the fern is.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

This is stunning, Devin!! I really like it! When do you plan on adding your roaches?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

crazydaz said:


> This is stunning, Devin!! I really like it! When do you plan on adding your roaches?


Hey thanks Don. I hope it will look good when it grows in after a few months. 

It might be _Phyllocrania_ ghost mantises instead of roaches. I'm still trying to figure that out. I am going to get a little group of _Phyllocrania_ in the mail and then maybe check to see how they look in there.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Swheeeeet!! I hope you get mantis' instead. I hate cockroaches! lol


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> It looks as though it's instead going to be a little group of *ghost mantis* (_Phyllocrania paradoxica_)...
> 
> Google: _Phyllocrania paradoxica_
> 
> I have a box of nymphs coming with a trade. I hope they will ship OK in this hot weather.


Those are cool looking, bugs still scare me though... got bite/sting today on my pinky toe an it looks like a mini hot dog now 

btw, What are you using for a light?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

These insects are all harmless.

I just have the regular Exo Terra light hood over this little tank with a 13w spiral CF lamp.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I was looking through my folders and ran into this other shot from before I added the leaf litter and with a different perspective.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Very cool. I'm surprised those mantis' can handle being shipped, they look awfully fragile.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

mantises are canabalistic, as far as im aware. how are you gonna keep them all in the one viv?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Ghost mantises (_Phyllocrania paradoxica_) are less cannibalistic. So long as you keep them well-fed you can keep a small group together.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

CmLaracy said:


> Very cool. I'm surprised those mantis' can handle being shipped, they look awfully fragile.


They ship just fine if you pack them right.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I just got my half-dozen _Phyllocrania paradoxa_ 100% alive with the mail. 

I'm pretty tickled about that.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the safe arrival


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I was loving it, until that last photo - lol

Seriously, I love your compositions : )


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's one of the little _P. paradoxica_ with the macro lens. 


Phyllocrania-paradoxica-1-VII-12-II-m by hidrofit


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that looks SICK


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You should see them eat fruit flies.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very cool, you just made your next post, a vid of one eating.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It would be hard to get video of these little nymphs; they are tiny!

I might be getting some video later this week. I don't have my own video camera but I can check one out from the library.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

It would be cool if you can succeed.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I think it would be difficult to get much of a video of these tiny little mantises, but I want to get video showing some other terrarium setup stuff. I have a lot of real nice plants going right now.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, Devin. Just...Wow!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

hydrophyte said:


> Go ahead post it I don't care. Have you ever kept them yourself?
> 
> These ones that I'm getting are real small nymphs, so it's going to be a while before I have adults.


No, I've never seen them before reading about them here in your thread but I looked them up and was blown away at how cool they are, this is the photo I liked and I have no idea about the different colorations.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah they really are great.

I want to get some other species started too.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is the second shot that I got of this little dude.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

Their amazing! So tiny! Beautiful!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Termato said:


> Their amazing! So tiny! Beautiful!


They really are cool. I hope I can keep them alive and get them to breed.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

They look fake, like you took a couple leaves and some super glue. 

How many did you get and at what cost? Also can you tell the difference in males and females?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Those are beautiful! I have to run off to work so I don't have time to look them up, but they are a form of praying mantis? How exotic looking!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

150EH said:


> They look fake, like you took a couple leaves and some super glue.
> 
> How many did you get and at what cost? Also can you tell the difference in males and females?


You can sex them, but I don't know how yet. I think that the male gets a larger casque on top of his head. 

Ghost mantises are cool as display animals because so long as you keep them well-fed and with the individuals around the same size you can keep them communally without too much cannibalism. 

There are a couple of different online vendors who sell them. I think they are around $10 each. I got mine in trade for some plants. 



driftwoodhunter said:


> Those are beautiful! I have to run off to work so I don't have time to look them up, but they are a form of praying mantis? How exotic looking!


Yep the ghost mantis (_Phyllocrania paradoxica_) is a mantid.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I moved this thing into the other room today.

The plants have been growing slowly. 

I still have the ghosts in their own little containers. 

I might post a photo update tomorrow.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Little monsters are eating pinhead crickets now...still waiting for them to molt into the next instar.


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

They look very 

And not in a fun and games E.T. way, lol.

Still cool!


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

Praying Mantis's (and insects in general) are so underutilized for vivs. But beware, if you get a girl their ootheca will NOT come off anything easily at all. My Carolina Mantis laid hers all over some wood and it was basically like organic great stuff...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Michiba54 said:


> They look very
> 
> And not in a fun and games E.T. way, lol.
> 
> Still cool!


I like 'em a lot!



WallaceGrover said:


> Praying Mantis's (and insects in general) are so underutilized for vivs. But beware, if you get a girl their ootheca will NOT come off anything easily at all. My Carolina Mantis laid hers all over some wood and it was basically like organic great stuff...


I'll be very happy if they give me ooths.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is this new video that features this setup. It's kind of long and there is no sound, but you will get the general idea. I want to edit it down to about 3:30 and add voiceover too.

Forest Floor Terrariums - YouTube


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

These little epiphytes are growing! Especially the mini _Davalia_ on the middle branch. It already has several new leaves.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice video. yeah once you add some audio and shorten it, it will be great. i would suggest adding some text in the beggining. maybe even a picture of the finished product. When its starts I thought...Why are we in the woods? Once it gets going ofc it makes sense hahah.

Looks great though. I like how its coming along. glad the plants are growing!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I made another one of these manzanita features. This one has a different shape with a larger branch curving from the top center down to the lower right.










Here it is in the Exo Terra.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

love the new wood layout you just made man! You're getting down with some serious photography work now too. Nice job on the overall display. I like it! How is the lighting hitting the botom there with that much wood up top though? Will that be sufficient light for those plants below?

Those leaf mantis are SICK! How do you feed those guys? I'm assuming you have to do direct hand feeding?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow.. i never heard or seen those leaf mantis before, they almost like fake! haha
pretty cool Devin!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> love the new wood layout you just made man! You're getting down with some serious photography work now too. Nice job on the overall display. I like it! How is the lighting hitting the botom there with that much wood up top though? Will that be sufficient light for those plants below?
> 
> Those leaf mantis are SICK! How do you feed those guys? I'm assuming you have to do direct hand feeding?


Hey thanks Nick. Really I'm not much of a photographer, but sometimes I get lucky with pictures that look OK. The top-mounted manzanita does block some of the light. For this setup it doesn't seem to matter much because the plants underneath should be fine with lower light. One setup where I am observing a problem is the 37G riparium also with the top-mounted manzanita; the riparium plants are in back, so they get most of the shade. I might put a second LED fixture on that tank to shine right back at the riparium plants. 

Yeah these mantises really are great. I feed using a wet paintbrush. I first chill the feeder insects--I'm using a few different feeders--then put them right up to the mantises. 



h4n said:


> Wow.. i never heard or seen those leaf mantis before, they almost like fake! haha
> pretty cool Devin!


Thanks Han!


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

that's a great looking tank!


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

wow im impressed with your skills, what kind of drill bit do you use to drill through slate for the wood? im assuming thats slate, it usually cracks so i just silicone it


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

flowerfishs said:


> that's a great looking tank!





wetbizquit said:


> wow im impressed with your skills, what kind of drill bit do you use to drill through slate for the wood? im assuming thats slate, it usually cracks so i just silicone it


Thanks!

It's not slate. It's 1/4" PVC plastic. It's easy to work with.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey!

I just formatted a new video featuring this setup to explain the Forest Floor terrarium concept. This is the short (~5:00) version video that I made using some clips that I had. I'll make a somewhat longer one with more detail sometime pretty soon. 

Thanks for watching!

Selva-New-Short-8-VIII-12 - YouTube


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

It's so nice and peaceful looking Devin! You do a great job! Very impressive!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for watching Don!

That video is 5 minutes long, which is a long time for YouTube, but I didn't have much time to explain how everything works. I think I might use most of the same clips but cut them down less to make a longer more detailed video in two parts. I want to take some time to talk about livestock and plant selection too. 

Selva-New-Short-8-VIII-12 - YouTube


----------



## javajaws (Sep 4, 2005)

Really nice setup, I just love it. I really like that you didn't do the usual faux rock wall and throw some plants on it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

javajaws said:


> Really nice setup, I just love it. I really like that you didn't do the usual faux rock wall and throw some plants on it.


Thanks! Yeah I thought I figured out something different and I put a lot of effort into the idea, but nobody even notices it as such. I can tell you that there isn't anything out in nature really that looks like that standard viv construction with a vertical wall covered in eipiphytes, but I've had a number of people tell me that these setups that I make look wrong because there is no background. Oh well.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, you should tell them to screw off! Who died and made the the vivarium police? Ugh.

Be a visionary, and you have been noticed!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got a few picture updates today! Here is detail of the planting up at the top of the manzanita.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got a couple pictures of one of the ghost mantises in there too. I'm still not keeping them in this enclosure; I still need to button it up a bit tighter. It has a loose plexiglass cover that I want to replace with glass.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got this quick picture with the setup and a manzanita feature that I made for somebody else before I shipped it off. It looks kind of cool too with just the bare manzanita in there.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a quick picture from a quick experimental setup in a 30 X High fish tank. 










I don't know how long I might have this set up and I don't have any livestock ideas either. I might think about putting some frogs in here. I need to add some leaf litter to get it looking more natural.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I love this!!! absolutely gorgeous 



"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! I just threw that together quick, but I did put some of my better-looking plants in there. I don't know if I will make it a regular planted viv layout or not.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is the same deal with a black background...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here it is again with names for most of the plants...










I sort of like this thing. Maybe I should just make it into a regular planted viv setup. What do you think? I could add some real thin manzanita branches to reach up from the bottom. This could be a good setup for a little group of _Ranitomeya_.


----------



## compnerd7 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice vivys! I have 3 myself, 2 have poison frogs in them, the other has Tree Frogs / a juvenile Terrapin / Guppies in it. If I had your giant 480, I would breed some serious amounts of my Ranitomeya i_mitator tarapoto_ poison frogs in there! You could house multiple species of Ranitomeya in there I bet, with out them inner breeding.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Where did you see that I have a 480-gallon tank. Boy I wish I had an enclosure that big--I can think of a few things I would put in it--but I would need to move into a more spacious home. I already have way too many setups in our little house. 

I'm sure I would get thoroughly reamed out by the dart frog people if I were to mix species. Mixing frogs is generally regarded as for "experts only", or for zoos, or fools.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The little epiphytic ferns are growing in nicely. 










I'll try to get a shot of the whole enclosure tonight. I need to tidy it up a bit.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The _P. paradoxica_ and the plants are still growing well and today I got a few pictures.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Plants are growing in nicely too.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a shot of the whole thing...










I monkeyed with the terrestrial area a bit more and I'm happy with it now. I added bright red fallen maple leaves and they make an excellent contrast with the green foliage and black background...


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

That's sick Bro. Absolutely, 100%, mind-boggingly sick, Devin.

I know that you said that you have mini-orchids and you had mentioned the name of the fern in a previous post.....can you show the names of these species on the Manzy in the photo, please?

Standing ovation worthy!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Don. I will try to make a picture with the plant names Photoshopped on top.

This setup is very easy to take care of. I just turn the lights on and mist it once per day. The mantis gets one small dubia roach nymph every night.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that is a very nice looking terrarium bro. love it.


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

I really would like to to set up something like this someday. Really cool!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey thanks you guys!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE how it's turning out bro. 

And that mantis is just wicked looking!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey thanks Nick!

Here is one more mantis shot.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Holy Mantodea!!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's that same shot of the mantis cropped for more detail.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

amazing photos!


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow those are so cool. Love the headgear. Viv looks amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey thanks! Here's that FTS again.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your setup looks great and the photos are perfect, nice light. If I had the mantis I'd need a mini tracking device or I would spend half a day looking for them each day, I mean you showing me the photo with a description and it still took me a minute to see the mantis.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! I am pretty happy with how this has grown in.

The mantis is pretty easy to find. It doesn't move much at all and it's pretty big now.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have an adult ghost in here now. The largest individual molted one last time and now it's almost three times bigger than its siblings. I don't know why the others are so far behind(??). I need to move them out of this enclosure before they get eaten by the big one.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's that lone adult _P. paradoxica_.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

This is so beautiful - the set up, the mantis, everything! What do you feed them?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

driftwoodhunter said:


> This is so beautiful - the set up, the mantis, everything! What do you feed them?


Hey thanks so much.

These mantids get small B. dubia roach nymphs.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's yet another view a bit closer of the ghost. I need to take some time and get some very good shots of this bug. I might put together a white box setup.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Magnificent! Could we get an updated shot (or a few!) of the whole thing? I have a lot of research to do, but something like this, with an exotic insect or two would be a set up I'd love to have in time.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Magnificent! Could we get an updated shot (or a few!) of the whole thing? I have a lot of research to do, but something like this, with an exotic insect or two would be a set up I'd love to have in time.


Thanks. It hasn't changed much at all since this shot from a few weeks ago. If you want to use an insect I recommend mantises as a good choice. _P. paradoxica_ are especially nice little subjects for a setup like this.


----------

